# My Wedding Pics



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey ladies!! I've been meaning to make this thread, sorry it took so long. But I got married 3/1/14 . So I just wanted to share some pics with you all.

** POOF** *

*I love me and DH testimony because we did not kiss until our wedding day. I think it encourages people that you can walk into holy matrimony until in 2014. So enjoy the pics ladies!*


*Thank you to @mrs.hasseeb for driving 6 hours to come to my wedding day! Truly a woman of God and such a pleasure!!*


----------



## MRJ1972 (Mar 11, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Thanks for sharing and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!
Congratulations!   I pray you have a lifetime of love and happiness!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 11, 2014)

Morrrreeeee ....


*Poof *


----------



## Divine. (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations! You look beautiful!


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lovely!!!!!!


----------



## LiftedUp (Mar 11, 2014)

Congraulations!!!!  

What a beautiful couple and stunning bride!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!  Congrats


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is a prayer that I found and prayed and also wanted to share with you...


Father, I pray now for ____ and ____s time as they begin their marriage; after all the excitement and celebration, the showers and the congratulations–when their life begins “the Real Stuff”. I pray that you would be with them in the adjustment of living together, the day to day ebb and flow, the nitty gritty details of every day. I pray that they would delight in learning new things about each other, and that they would love each other well as they both grow and change through the years.

May their intimacy be sweet and satisfying, a true picture of the intimate relationship between you and your Bride, the church. May their entire marriage be a vision of that as well, so that those around them may be encouraged by their humility and love for one another.

Father, let repentance and forgiveness flow back and forth between them, freely and continuously; let grace be the hallmark of their marriage.

Father, help us, as their friends and family and church body, to love and support them, to exhort and encourage them, to help them to be more like you in every way. May ____ & ____ always look first to You for their strength and their identity, and then to each other for the loving support you have intended and ordained marriage to be.

We pray all of these things in the precious name of your son Jesus, in whom we trust and rest.

Amen!

Always,
IWHH


----------



## cre8 (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats!!!! Your dress and makeup were beautiful. Wishing you many years of marital bliss


----------



## InVue (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful couple and beautiful wedding, I too wish you and your husband marital bliss.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 11, 2014)

Lovely wedding and lovely bride and groom indeed. It was a pleasure to be there.


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 11, 2014)

just Lovely!!


----------



## ajoke (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations. May God bless your home.


----------



## MizMoo (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations to you both.  Beautiful...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful congratulations!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations!! You look beautiful. I love your testimony. Enjoy many, many years with your husband.


----------



## Sosa (Mar 11, 2014)

You are gorgeous! Congratulations on your marriage, you have a beautiful testimony .


----------



## felic1 (Mar 11, 2014)

you look lovely!


----------



## Laela (Mar 11, 2014)

What a gorgeous bride you are...God's best for you and your husband!!


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww ... such a beautiful bride, testimony, and marriage.  Congratulations, lady!!


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lymegreen (Mar 11, 2014)

Lovely.   Congratulations


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful Lucie Loo, I am so happy for you  

Congratulations to you and your husband. God Bless You! 

This is so exciting and you are an absolutely Beautiful Bride. 

Whom God hath joined together, no man can separate.

Lucieloo, thank you for proving the true meaning of Marriage which is and shall always be: One Man, One Woman, under God. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

I'm happy that MrsHaseeb was able to join in your Marriage celebration.  There's nothing like having two or more 'agree' in the midst in the presence of God during a Marriage ceremony.


----------



## aribell (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations and blessings!


----------



## Sarophina (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!! As a single believer, it's good to see the faithfulness of God to those that are faithful to Him. Here's to a long and happy marriage!!


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww, that's precious!  Congrats a million times.  And you remind me of Salma Hayek for some reason.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2014)

OMG, congrats!!! Yay!!!! Beautiful bride, and beautiful ceremony. And you didn't kiss until wedding day? Wow! So glad you had an amazing day. God bless you both!

I'm using a lot of exclamations!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## momi (Mar 11, 2014)

Praise God!  
What a testimony to the faithfulness of God!  You look absolutely beautiful!!!

Wow!


----------



## avi1derful (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice! Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats LucieLoo12! Your day looked so beautiful!! And you definitely looked like a blushing bride.  Blessings to you and your new hubby!!


----------



## mensa (Mar 11, 2014)

You are absolutely stunning.  The Light of the Lord shines upon you.

Congrats to you and your new husband.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 11, 2014)

You look beautiful!  Thx for sharing with us.


----------



## Xaragua (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats on your wedding, You are such a beautiful bride.


----------



## january noir (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations!  Be happy!


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 11, 2014)

im in tears....beautiful!!


----------



## Shiks (Mar 12, 2014)

Congratulations. You look so very beautiful. May God bless you and your husband forever.


----------



## charmingt (Mar 12, 2014)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## F8THINHIM (Mar 13, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 13, 2014)

I missed the pics but CONGRATULATIONS!! I stand in agreement with other prayers for a lifelong, fruitful, loving, and prosperous marriage.


----------



## yodie (Mar 22, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------

